# Blackmoor Meet  Monday 27th June 2011



## richart (Oct 25, 2010)

After much negotiating with Smiffy's help, i am pleased to announce the details of a new mid-summer Meet.

The event will be held at the superb (if i say so myself !) Blackmoor Golf Club,East Hampshire, on Monday 27th June 2011. 27 holes will be played, with a team 9 hole event in the morning ,and the main competition an 18 hole singles stableford in the afternoon. Various sponsors will be putting up prizes, details of which to follow.

Now to the important details.

8.00 onwards,  Coffee and bacon bap on arrival.
10.00 onwards  9 holes team stableford.
12.00-13.30    Lunch, sandwiches and bowls of gorgeous chips
13.30-onwards  18 holes singles stableford.
18.30-onwards  Evening meal.
20.00 approx   Prize giving.

The evening meal will either be a rolling buffet, or a traditional carvery, followed by dessert and coffee. Full details to follow. Jacket and tie not required, just smart casual.

COST Â£55 (Fifty Five pounds) for the whole day ! Now you can see why it has taken a bit of negotiating  

Places will be allocated on a first come first served basis, with forum members getting first crack. Any spare spaces (aiming for 40+) will go to guests.

Smiffy who is much more able than me on a computer will put up links for the golf course, but i would mention that we will be playing the day after Club Champs, so the course will be in fantastic condition. Beware the greens will be extremely quick, and pins will be tight !

Right so lets be having you. Who wants to play ?

I have probably forgotten to include important information, so any queries just ask.

Rich


----------



## captgray (Oct 25, 2010)

will a 26 handicapper be ok

Gray


----------



## richart (Oct 25, 2010)

No problem, unless you win all the prizes !


----------



## Snelly (Oct 25, 2010)

Please put me down as a definite.

Thanks,


Snelly.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Smiffy who is much more able than me on a computer will put up links for the golf course
		
Click to expand...

It's in your sig! 

PS Can you put me down please


----------



## medwayjon (Oct 25, 2010)

Stick me down as a definate please.


----------



## captgray (Oct 25, 2010)

put me down please
anyone want to share a lift from maidstone area.
Capt G


----------



## richart (Oct 25, 2010)

Smiffy who is much more able than me on a computer will put up links for the golf course
		
Click to expand...

It's in your sig! 

PS Can you put me down please 

Click to expand...

He has more links than just that one, smart ar.e  

Despite that i will put you down.


----------



## Losttheplot (Oct 25, 2010)

Count me in please!  looking forward to it.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, definitely up for this - put in my leave request earlier today for this......along with the Lords test matches for next year! Tough one as to which I am most excited about!


----------



## rickg (Oct 25, 2010)

Count me in Richart......


----------



## richart (Oct 25, 2010)

The rate this is going Smiffy may be too late for a place. Extra incentive there guys.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*

Count me as a definate,look forward to it.


----------



## rickg (Oct 25, 2010)

The rate this is going Smiffy may be too late for a place. Extra incentive there guys.  

Click to expand...

I'm not going unless Smiffy's going.....he is my Gok Wan!!!!!!


----------



## richart (Oct 25, 2010)

The rate this is going Smiffy may be too late for a place. Extra incentive there guys.  

Click to expand...

I'm not going unless Smiffy's going.....he is my Gok Wan!!!!!!   

Click to expand...


----------



## RichardC (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes for me please.

I think this one is going to have to down as a bad back at work


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes please put me down, also if there is a sniff of a game  before then I'd be up for it.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 25, 2010)

Goes without saying that I'm in, please


----------



## SyR (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll be up for this, it sounds like a great day and I love quick greens. 
I just need to work out how to get there and back.


----------



## richart (Oct 25, 2010)

Goes without saying that I'm in, please  

Click to expand...

Thought you might


----------



## richart (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes please put me down, also if there is a sniff of a game  before then I'd be up for it.  

Click to expand...


See what we can do.Want to get a bit of local knowledge before the big event ?


----------



## richart (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll be up for this, it sounds like a great day and I love quick greens. 
I just need to work out how to get there and back.
		
Click to expand...


You must have one of the shortest journeys


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks a great course and yes its only about 20 miles for me. 

You cant be far from Old Thorns which is also meant to be very nice.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 25, 2010)

Murph has fond memories of Old Thorns.

Water lapping over his designer footward on the fairways and a bow wave around the front wheel of his trolley.


----------



## richart (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks a great course and yes its only about 20 miles for me. 

You cant be far from Old Thorns which is also meant to be very nice.
		
Click to expand...


Not so keen on Old Thorns, but Liphook is very nice. Both are just up the road from Blackmoor.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 26, 2010)

can you pencil myself and golfandmoregolf in please.

at the moment i'm being messed about at work regardinhg shift patterns, but should know more after chritmas.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

The rate this is going Smiffy may be too late for a place. Extra incentive there guys.  

Click to expand...

No chance.
One of the benefits of being "co organiser".
I'm No 2!!
  
Have combined everybody who has said "Yes" on this thread with those that actually said "yes" on the previous thread so at the moment the attendees look like this...

* 1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 MASHIENIBLICK* 

Thanks to Rich for sorting out the green fee of Â£55.00. Superb negotiation skills for such a great looking course.
If case you missed them, the links that Rich was referring to are here...

Club website
http://www.blackmoorgolf.co.uk/

Top 100 Golf Courses review
http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=224

UK Golf Guide reviews
http://www.uk-golfguide.com/england/25179_reports.html

As I said before, I don't think they're is a bad review amongst them so I think everybody will be really pleased with the venue.
It was hoped that we could play a 9 hole texas scramble in the morning but, like a lot of club, Blackmoor don't allow that format.
What we thought about doing was once we know exactly who is coming, work out the average handicap and pick one "low" and one "high" handicapped player and have a pairs competition for a bit of fun.
Just one other thing...if any guests do come along, they will have their own competition and be excluded from the main forum comp to avoid a repeat of Cooden   
Looks like it's going to be a cracking meet, and thanks once again Rich for sorting it.
And as it's the middle of June my white trousers will definitely be getting an airing...
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for putting me on the list Smiffy, may be you aren't the knob every one says you are.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for putting me on the list Smiffy, may be you aren't the knob every one says you are. 

Click to expand...

I hope the cut off point for "average handicap" is 11 Murph. You could be paired with me in the morning then


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2010)

The way my game is at the moment, we could come last. Is there a prize?


----------



## Robobum (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes please put me down


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes please put me down
		
Click to expand...

 

* 1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 MASHIENIBLICK
    28 ROBOBUM*


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2010)

Put me down as a probable, almost certain.

Need to check dates with the Management but sholdn't be a problem.


----------



## funkyfred (Oct 26, 2010)

With so many good handicap golfers putting their names in I think I should help capt grey (26 h/c) balance the tide and put myself forward (h/c 25) if that is OK

Hopefully Redlibberts (poss april) will be my first forum meeting followed by this. I must be mad.


----------



## LIG (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes please put me down
		
Click to expand...

I'll just load my shotgun!  

Please put my NAME down, Smiffy.


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for doing the updates, and putting the links on Rob.
Do you mind be called a number 2 ??


----------



## john0 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for doing the updates, and putting the links on Rob.
Do you mind be called a number 2 ??   

Click to expand...

Im sure he's been called much worse before


----------



## Sneds (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd like to get involved.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 26, 2010)

Seems like a pretty srong field is being assembled... someone pencil me in for 21pts


----------



## bobmac (Oct 26, 2010)

Seems like a pretty srong field is being assembled... someone pencil me in for 21pts
		
Click to expand...

I was being optimistic and hoping for around 25


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2010)

Seems like a pretty srong field is being assembled... someone pencil me in for 21pts
		
Click to expand...

I was being optimistic and hoping for around 25  

Click to expand...

Bob the morning 9 holes is a team event, and doesn't count towards your individual score.


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2010)

Seems like a pretty srong field is being assembled... someone pencil me in for 21pts
		
Click to expand...


Quantity not quality


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2010)

In that case don't put me with Bob and JustOne. Our team score will be pathetic.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 26, 2010)

In that case don't put me with Bob and JustOne. Our team score will be pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

We could pick up on every hole and be round in an hour


----------



## SyR (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll be up for this, it sounds like a great day and I love quick greens. 
I just need to work out how to get there and back.
		
Click to expand...


You must have one of the shortest journeys
		
Click to expand...

Yes true, but without a car at the moment, it's quite a long walk from Southampton! 

I may be able to arrange something though, fingers crossed.


----------



## moonraker (Oct 26, 2010)

would like to come along so yes


----------



## EaseNgrace (Oct 26, 2010)

Put me down as a maybe, I don't know if Jace wants to go yet but im sure i'll find a way there on the train if I cant get a lift.


----------



## jammydodger (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like this is not going to be one to miss , soooooo.............put me down you buggers  

The good lady has ok'd it and I fancy getting stuck into a big forum meet on a cracking course. Put me down for 30 points  

ps Aaron if Jace cant make it then i'll get us there no probs. Sounds like Liphook might be worth a stopover the day after too


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like this is not going to be one to miss , soooooo.............put me down you buggers  

The good lady has ok'd it and I fancy getting stuck into a big forum meet on a cracking course. Put me down for 30 points  

ps Aaron if Jace cant make it then i'll get us there no probs. Sounds like Liphook might be worth a stopover the day after too
		
Click to expand...


If any one wants a B&B for the Sunday and/or the Monday night let me know, and i will get some details.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Oct 26, 2010)

ps Aaron if Jace cant make it then i'll get us there no probs. Sounds like Liphook might be worth a stopover the day after too
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave, I might take you up on that offer as Train/coach travel isn't as straight forward as I assumed it might be. 
I'd be up for a game at Liphook too, sounds nice and I wouldn't like to miss out on anything.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

So updated list is now looking like this...

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SNEDS
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK
    2 IMURG
    3 EASENGRACE*

As soon as anyone listed as a possible knows for sure that they are a "definite" could they please let me know?
Ta
Rob


----------



## znuffzz (Oct 26, 2010)

count me in as definite.

is a handicap certificate a pre-requisite?

i should have one by then but just checking


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

count me in as definite.

is a handicap certificate a pre-requisite?

i should have one by then but just checking 

Click to expand...

Have added you to the list.
Most clubs say you require a handicap certificate but in over 24 years of playing golf I have only ever been asked to produce one once. And that was in Portugal.


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2010)

count me in as definite.

is a handicap certificate a pre-requisite?

i should have one by then but just checking 

Click to expand...




You will need a 'bona fide handicap'  My Latin ain't the best, but producing certificates is not mentioned on booking form. Will check nearer the time.


----------



## znuffzz (Oct 26, 2010)

ok. cheers chaps. 

i'm  playing off 36


----------



## Robobum (Oct 26, 2010)

ok. cheers chaps. 

i'm  playing off 36 

Click to expand...

Congratulations. When did you get cut.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 26, 2010)

ok. cheers chaps. 

i'm  playing off 36 

Click to expand...

Great, You'll be the lowest one there! I'm off 45


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2010)

ok. cheers chaps. 

i'm  playing off 36 

Click to expand...


The highest handicap will have the pleasure of playing with Bob. Make sure you have your Â£19.99 in exact money


----------



## vig (Oct 26, 2010)

Where the fudge is Blackmoor?

If anyone from oop Nth fancies a stop over/car share and another round somewhere, I could make one in.


----------



## jacetheace (Oct 26, 2010)

Pick me please .as easengrace has said he will.


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2010)

Where the fudge is Blackmoor?

If anyone from oop Nth fancies a stop over/car share and another round somewhere, I could make one in.
		
Click to expand...


In very general terms half way between Reading and Portsmouth. I tend to give directions using football teams.From oop North M1 M25 A3 couldn't be easier !


----------



## rob2 (Oct 26, 2010)

One more for the list Smiffy.

Should be a blast 

Rob2


----------



## ADB (Oct 26, 2010)

Add me to the list Smiffy thanks.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

One more for the list Smiffy.

Should be a blast 

Rob2 

Click to expand...


Errrr....you're already on it you knob, No 18
  

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SNEDS
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK
    2 IMURG*


----------



## rob2 (Oct 26, 2010)

[/QUOTE]


Errrr....you're already on it you knob, No 18
  



[/QUOTE]

Cant I go twice  

Rob2


----------



## feary (Oct 26, 2010)

Could you put me down as possible will have finished school by then but will need to organise a lift or be very kind to the rents  Is anyone going from the south west? Cheers


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 26, 2010)

only just seen the post - hope I am in time. Please put me down if there is still a space


----------



## Redwood (Oct 26, 2010)

If any spaces left would like to put my name in the hat.


----------



## richart (Oct 26, 2010)

only just seen the post - hope I am in time. Please put me down if there is still a space
		
Click to expand...


Yes there are still spaces. Maximum capacity is about 50. Smiffy will update again shortly but think we are around 40 now. Not too bad a journey for you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2010)

Who do I pay (by cheque) and is it a deposit of full whack


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks Richart - give me a shout anytime when you want to come to my place


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm in for sure.....


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SNEDS
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 REDWOOD

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK
    2 FEARY*


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2010)

Who do we pay deposits to and how much?


----------



## haplesshacker (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll be up for this, it sounds like a great day and I love quick greens. 
I just need to work out how to get there and back.
		
Click to expand...


You must have one of the shortest journeys
		
Click to expand...

Yes true, but without a car at the moment, it's quite a long walk from Southampton! 

I may be able to arrange something though, fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...


I've not passed it through the wife yet.

But assuming all okay, I could give you a lift if you're close enough.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 26, 2010)

The Blackmoor members won't know what is going to hit them  

There will be more on the course that day than they would normally expect on a weekday.

Looks like we will be needing a 2 tee start (at least)!


----------



## Swinger (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds like a good day to me. 

Put me down or on a reserve list if full atm.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2010)

Who do we pay deposits to and how much?
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about deposits at the moment Homer






			Sounds like a good day to me. 

Put me down or on a reserve list if full atm.
		
Click to expand...

Have added you as a definite as we still have spaces Swinger. OK?

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SNEDS
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 REDWOOD
    40 SWINGER

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK
    2 FEARY*

Please don't think that the venue is full yet, let us know if you are interested..... There are bound to be a few drop out prior to the event.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd love to do this but work is almost certain to get in the way; it's right on a project deadline so I wouldn't know until the last minute.

Best I can do is go for vaguely possible maybe, and hope that I can get my end of the project sorted (heavily reliant on loads of others doing theirs) and that someone is mad enough to pull out.


----------



## Swinger (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds like a good day to me. 

Put me down or on a reserve list if full atm.
		
Click to expand...

Have added you as a definite as we still have spaces Swinger. OK?
		
Click to expand...








Thank you.


----------



## znuffzz (Oct 27, 2010)

i'll pack me union jack shorts


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2010)

Who do we pay deposits to and how much?
		
Click to expand...

Have discussed this with Richart Homer, and it's been suggested getting Christmas out of the way and once into the New Year everybody send in Â£25.00 deposit which will leave Â£30.00 to pay on the day.
Details of how/who to pay to follow but cheques are usually the best way to go as they are easier to keep tabs on and can be post dated.
Hope that helps?


----------



## richart (Oct 29, 2010)

Who do we pay deposits to and how much?
		
Click to expand...

Have discussed this with Richart Homer, and it's been suggested getting Christmas out of the way and once into the New Year everybody send in Â£25.00 deposit which will leave Â£30.00 to pay on the day.
Details of how/who to pay to follow but cheques are usually the best way to go as they are easier to keep tabs on and can be post dated.
Hope that helps?
		
Click to expand...


Just to confirm i will be collecting deposits of Â£25 probably in February, with the balance of Â£30 payable nearer the meet date. All payments will be by cheque. I don't want to collect payments on the day if i can help it, as with probably a field approaching 55, including guests, it is too time consuming. I would like to play some golf on the day  I think that anyone who has looked into playing just a round at nearby courses, will realise what a great deal we are getting.

The Club need confirmed numbers a week before the meet, and they will charge on that basis. Anyone who does have to pull out, will have to advise me before the final week, in order to get a full refund. Anyone pulling out within the last week after i have advised the Club of numbers, will lose their deposit, as the Club will still charge for food.

I am confirming the menu with the Club this weekend, as well as paying the deposit to book the day. I would mention there is an excellent half way hut, which should be open all day.I promise that no one will go hungry on the day, even those with enormous appetites  I will put full details on here, but the idea is to having a rolling meal, to allow those who have long jouney's home, to get away first.

Based on 40 definite forum members, we may have limited  spaces for guests, so if anyone wants to bring a guest PM me, and i will try and accommodate. First come first served. Forum members will still get first crack, but at some date to be decided, guests will be invited to play.

Any queries just ask me.


----------



## sev112 (Oct 29, 2010)

PLease include me on the list 
Cheers


----------



## richart (Oct 30, 2010)

PLease include me on the list 
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Ok Sev112


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 30, 2010)

PLease include me on the list 
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Ok Sev112
		
Click to expand...

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SNEDS
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 REDWOOD
    40 SWINGER
    41 SEV112

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK
    2 FEARY*


----------



## coolhand (Nov 1, 2010)

Please add me to the list - can't think of a better incentive to getting a handicap sorted.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2010)

Please add me to the list - can't think of a better incentive to getting a handicap sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Coolhand - where do you play?


----------



## richart (Nov 1, 2010)

Please add me to the list - can't think of a better incentive to getting a handicap sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Consider yourself added.

Went to the club today, paid the small deposit, so we are officially booked in. Have also agreed a rolling buffet for the evening, so those that have long journeys can get away earlier.

Even had a look for some prizes in the pro shop, for when the sponsorship rolls in ! Some good deals on XXXXXL Blackmoor tee shirts. Come with their own poles pegs and ropes.


----------



## coolhand (Nov 1, 2010)

As a beginner it tends to be the local pay and plays - Sunbury, Hazelwood, Sandown, Richmond Park (I'm trying to put 3 reasonable cards in there to take advantage of thier Â£50 membership so I can get a proper handicap).

I've also dragged a mate of mine, who's a slightly better golfer, for a few roadtrip rounds on proper courses - so far Hever Castle, Hampton Court, Sutton Green and Surrey National.

richart - thanks.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2010)

As a beginner it tends to be the local pay and plays - Sunbury, Hazelwood, Sandown, Richmond Park (I'm trying to put 3 reasonable cards in there to take advantage of thier Â£50 membership so I can get a proper handicap).

I've also dragged a mate of mine, who's a slightly better golfer, for a few roadtrip rounds on proper courses - so far Hever Castle, Hampton Court, Sutton Green and Surrey National.

richart - thanks. 

Click to expand...

I might have to wander back to my roots for a game. Have you tried Wimbledon Common yet (you'll need a red top)


----------



## bobmac (Nov 1, 2010)

I might have to wander back to my roots for a game. Have you tried Wimbledon Common yet (you'll need a red top)
		
Click to expand...

I used to have a red top until most of it fell out and the rest turned white


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 2, 2010)

Please add me to the list - can't think of a better incentive to getting a handicap sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Duly added.............


*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SNEDS
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 REDWOOD
    40 SWINGER
    41 SEV112
    42 COOLHAND

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK
    2 FEARY*


----------



## coolhand (Nov 2, 2010)

Homer,

Wimbledon Common looks intresting although I'm not sure how good I'd look dressed as a pillar box.

I'd be up for a game one weekend but it will have to be in the new year once my boys football & rugby seasons have started to wind down.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2010)

Homer,

Wimbledon Common looks intresting although I'm not sure how good I'd look dressed as a pillar box.

I'd be up for a game one weekend but it will have to be in the new year once my boys football & rugby seasons have started to wind down.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry everyone looks as daft all dressed in red. The only downside would be having to play midweek as its members only (or members guests) at weekends. Once the Spring comes I'm up for a game there


----------



## coolhand (Nov 4, 2010)

Homer,

It might have to somewhere else then as it's going to be a challenge justifying a day off for "that stuid" game in June without adding to the list.


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2010)

I know I'm late on this one, and have unashamedly joined up so I can put my name down in this my first post, but is it too late to be added to the list?? 

Please?????

In my defence I have met quite a few members before on previous meets at Whittington Heath, The Addington and Forest Pines (when I must admit I played under the Golf Magic banner, hope that's not blown any chance I had!).


----------



## Leftie (Nov 14, 2010)

So you are playing the "I know Smiffy" card then?

No chance


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2010)

Me and Smiffy go back a long way, usually back to the tee after having lost a ball in the cabbage.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2010)

Me and Smiffy go back a long way, usually back to the tee after having lost a ball in the cabbage.
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself you cheeky git!!
     

You're in. Glad to have you aboard.
*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SNEDS
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 REDWOOD
    40 SWINGER
    41 SEV112
    42 COOLHAND
    43 THE CROW

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK
    2 FEARY*


----------



## Crow (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Smiffy, can't wait, the course looks superb!


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2010)

43 and counting. Can we make it to 50 ? Not sure the club is quite ready for a forum invasion.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 15, 2010)

43 and counting. Can we make it to 50 ? Not sure the club is quite ready for a forum invasion. 

Click to expand...

Dont forget as organiser, it's one of your jobs to get the name badges printed.
I remember wondering what that scruffy chap was doing near Beau Desert GC until he called me a knob and all became clear.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 16, 2010)

43 and counting. Can we make it to 50 ?
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget that you had some "mates" you wanted to invite Rich, and I mentioned a couple to you.
With the addition of these we are easily going to crack 50.
Do you really want/need any more than that mate?


----------



## Leftie (Nov 16, 2010)

With the addition of these we are easily going to crack 50.
Do you really want/need any more than that mate?


Click to expand...

With those kind of numbers taking part, your original timings aren't going to work and will mess up the catering arrangements.  The first group out in the morning will probably be back before the last group have gone out.  In the afternoon, assuming the first group get around in (say 4 hours), no-one behind will get round quicker so the last group in will probably be at least 2 1/2 hours behind the first i.e. 6 1/2 hours after the first group tees off. 

Will the club allow a 2 tee start morning and afternoon?


----------



## TXL (Nov 16, 2010)

Not sure if the club allows it, but it is possible at Blackmoor to have a 2 tee start? Downside is it basically closes the course to members for the day.  

BTW Richart, if each player comes in their own car, is the car park big enough?


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2010)

Should just make it Leftie. Club will give us an extra half hour for teeing off in the morning and afternoon.May reduce lunch to an hour, but will sort out once i have final numbers. If we have over 56 i need to speak to commitee about a possible two tee start. Morning 9 holes will be a quick format, and cattle prods will be used any any slow players.  

Don't want to turn anyone away just at the moment, as the Club will do all they can to accommodate.

Chosen guests allowed for Smiffy !


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2010)

43 and counting. Can we make it to 50 ? Not sure the club is quite ready for a forum invasion. 

Click to expand...

Dont forget as organiser, it's one of your jobs to get the name badges printed.
I remember wondering what that scruffy chap was doing near Beau Desert GC until he called me a knob and all became clear. 

Click to expand...

I have a few thoughts for your badge Bob, but mainly where you can put it.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a few thoughts for your badge Bob, but mainly where you can put it.    

Click to expand...

Please make sure that his has an extra big pin attached to it


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 16, 2010)

Why, will he burst?


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2010)

Smiffy can you add ademac to the list. Thanks mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2010)

Smiffy can you add ademac to the list. Thanks mate.
		
Click to expand...


No sooner said than done Rich....

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SNEDS
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 REDWOOD
    40 SWINGER
    41 SEV112
    42 COOLHAND
    43 THE CROW
    44 ADEMAC

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK
    2 FEARY*


----------



## ademac (Dec 16, 2010)

Cheers fellas!


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 24, 2010)

Smiffy, can you put me down for this please, sorry it's a bit late.  

Cheers,

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 25, 2010)

Smiffy, can you put me down for this please, sorry it's a bit late.  

Cheers,

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

Course I can Chris xxxx

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SNEDS
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 REDWOOD
    40 SWINGER
    41 SEV112
    42 COOLHAND
    43 THE CROW
    44 ADEMAC
    45 GOLFMMAD

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK
    2 FEARY*


----------



## richart (Dec 29, 2010)

Just got the new club diary, and Golf Monthly Forum GS is  officially in it. We have the course to ourselves,apart from the odd member.(Some are very odd !) Only 180 days to go, give or take a day.( can't be bothered to count  )


----------



## JustOne (Dec 29, 2010)

Only 180 days to go, give or take a day.( can't be bothered to count  )   

Click to expand...

What does Metcheck say?


----------



## Region3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Only 180 days to go, give or take a day
		
Click to expand...

Only 35 more sleeps for insomniacs


----------



## richart (Dec 29, 2010)

Only 180 days to go, give or take a day.( can't be bothered to count  )   

Click to expand...

What does Metcheck say?    

Click to expand...

They go for 179 days, but what do they know.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2010)

Any news on payment details yet?


----------



## richart (Dec 29, 2010)

Will collect first installment probably beginning of March Homer. Have paid the deposit so no rush.

When the weather improves will arrange a few games at Blackmoor, for anyone who fancies checking out the course. I can sign in three guests at Â£20 each.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 29, 2010)

I better get practicing then


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2010)

I better get practicing then 

Click to expand...

We going to have a rematch?


----------



## jammydodger (Dec 30, 2010)

Got a feeling theres going to be a lot of side bet activity for this one , better leave a little room in my wallet


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2010)

Got a feeling theres going to be a lot of side bet activity for this one , better leave a little room in my wallet  

Click to expand...

The only problem with beating Bobmac is that afterwards he moans about the handicap allowances


----------



## richart (Dec 30, 2010)

Got a feeling theres going to be a lot of side bet activity for this one , better leave a little room in my wallet  

Click to expand...

The only problem with beating Bobmac is that afterwards he moans about the handicap allowances



Click to expand...


I have Bob down as +6, so you should get a shot a hole Rob.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 30, 2010)

Got a feeling theres going to be a lot of side bet activity for this one , better leave a little room in my wallet  

Click to expand...

The only problem with beating Bobmac is that afterwards he moans about the handicap allowances



Click to expand...



I have Bob down as +6, so you should get a shot a hole Rob. 

Click to expand...

Who asked you to stick your nose in?
Well? huh?  

I'll beat Jiffy fair and square unless he tries to claim extra shots like he did last time.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll beat Jiffy fair and square unless he tries to claim extra shots like he did last time.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll beat Jiffy fair and square unless he tries to claim extra shots like he did last time.
		
Click to expand...

   

Click to expand...

Full handicap my a**e  

Tell you what, you can play off 12 if I can play off 3


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2010)

Full handicap my a**e  

Click to expand...

Bob. Calm down!!
You are a seasoned pro and have worked hard over the years to reach your current status.
It's surely easier for you to shoot a level par round than me to shoot 12 over???
Any pro worth his salt would shoot level par, even on a strange course.
Don't worry about it too much. We'll keep the stakes nice and low. Say Â£50.00???
I'm certainly not going to mess with Congu recommendations just to make it easier for you.


----------



## richart (Dec 30, 2010)

Strange course ? Nothing strange about my course, just the people that play it !


----------



## jammydodger (Dec 30, 2010)

It doesnt matter Bob , i'll play you off scratch  <u>but</u>  take double the money when I win   

We'll leave Jiffy and his 'high' h/c mates to their own 10p a hole bets


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2010)

It doesnt matter Bob , i'll play you off scratch  <u>but</u>  take double the money when I win   

We'll leave Jiffy and his 'high' h/c mates to their own 10p a hole bets  

Click to expand...


Low handicap snob !


----------



## jammydodger (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Smiffy (Dec 31, 2010)

We could always take the pair of them on in a betterball Rich, and show them that hackers rule


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2010)

I certainly qualify for the 'hackers' team Rob. One of the founder members. If you take care of Bob again, i will look after Jammy with a bit of local knowledge.


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 1, 2011)

You're not going to join us in a scratch betterball then ? You can have a stroke for every bacon butty you get us


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm not emptying Bob's bag for any shots or anything at all for that matter....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2011)

You're not going to join us in a scratch betterball then ?
		
Click to expand...

Playing in a betterball might stop Bob whinging that he's giving too many shots away as it will be off 3/4's.
Even that old git stands a chance now


----------



## bobmac (Jan 1, 2011)

It's just as well it's the season of goodwill to all men    

Happy hogmany btw


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2011)

Same to you by the way Bob.
Got your text last night but as I was asleep I didn't read it until this morning


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2011)

You're not going to join us in a scratch betterball then ? You can have a stroke for every bacon butty you get us   

Click to expand...


Sounds like you are worried already. No pressure on us, but should you lose life will be so miserable.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2011)

Bob still hasn't got over his last Smiffy stuffing. 

Click to expand...

And to be honest Rich, I don't think he ever will.


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 1, 2011)

You're not going to join us in a scratch betterball then ? You can have a stroke for every bacon butty you get us   

Click to expand...


Sounds like you are worried already. No pressure on us, but should you lose life will be so miserable.  

Click to expand...

heehee how could 2 good looking fellas like me and Bob lose to you two shreks ?


----------



## feary (Jan 12, 2011)

Smiffy could you please move me from the maybe list to the definite list please. Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2011)

Smiffy could you please move me from the maybe list to the definite list please. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## feary (Jan 12, 2011)

Knob  hahahahaha


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2011)

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SNEDS
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 REDWOOD
    40 SWINGER
    41 SEV112
    42 COOLHAND
    43 THE CROW
    44 ADEMAC
    45 GOLFMMAD
    46 FEARY

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK*


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am really up for this, I would be a definate if there is some space, sorry for the lateness but I only just found out about it today!! Its not that far from me at all, I was so disappointed I found about the East Horton one in Sept last year too late as its about 5 miles from my house!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am really up for this, I would be a definate if there is some space, sorry for the lateness but I only just found out about it today!!
		
Click to expand...

No sooner said than done.
You're in!

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SNEDS
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 REDWOOD
    40 SWINGER
    41 SEV112
    42 COOLHAND
    43 THE CROW
    44 ADEMAC
    45 GOLFMMAD
    46 FEARY
    47 SCIENCEBOY

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK*


----------



## JustOne (Jan 15, 2011)

We could always take the pair of them on in a betterball Rich, and show them that hackers rule


Click to expand...

Can we pick our own teams then? I thought these things were 'out of the hat'?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2011)

We could always take the pair of them on in a betterball Rich, and show them that hackers rule


Click to expand...

Can we pick our own teams then? I thought these things were 'out of the hat'?
		
Click to expand...

I think that this gauntlet throwing refers to a different day James


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2011)

We could always take the pair of them on in a betterball Rich, and show them that hackers rule


Click to expand...

Can we pick our own teams then? I thought these things were 'out of the hat'?
		
Click to expand...

I think that this gauntlet throwing refers to a different day James


Click to expand...



It does, out of the hat for Blackmoor.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2011)

It does, out of the hat for Blackmoor.
		
Click to expand...

That's right Rich.
You tell the shite stirring git


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2011)

It does, out of the hat for Blackmoor.
		
Click to expand...

That's right Rich.
You tell the shite stirring git



Me, you, Pieman and Homer  *are* playing together, are'nt we?


----------



## richart (Jan 15, 2011)

It does, out of the hat for Blackmoor.
		
Click to expand...

That's right Rich.
You tell the shite stirring git



Me, you, Pieman and Homer  *are* playing together, are'nt we?
  

Click to expand...


Don't worry 'your' fourball will go in the hat after the others are drawn.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2011)

It does, out of the hat for Blackmoor.
		
Click to expand...

That's right Rich.
You tell the shite stirring git



Me, you, Pieman and Homer  *are* playing together, are'nt we?
  

Click to expand...

Do you really want to get lumbered with me? I get the feeling I'll be like the kid in the payground at school and the last to be picked


----------



## PieMan (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you really want to get lumbered with me? I get the feeling I'll be like the kid in the payground at school and the last to be picked    

Click to expand...

It's ok Homer; we've already picked you!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2011)

It's ok Homer; we've already picked you!  

Click to expand...

Yep.
You are with JustOne, Murph & Leftie


----------



## JustOne (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't mind who I play with, Homer will be just fine as I'll have time to have a ciggy (and possibly a sandwich) during his preshot routine


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't mind who I play with, Homer will be just fine as I'll have time to have a ciggy, a cup of tea, bowl of soup and chips and a shower during his pre shot routine.
		
Click to expand...

Corrected it for you


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww Man, still MONTHS till I get to meet smiffy!


----------



## Leftie (Jan 16, 2011)

Be careful you don't start waking up at night with nightmares.  He can have that effect on people.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww Man, still MONTHS till I get to meet smiffy!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't get  *too* excited...


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 16, 2011)

Just make sure we dont get all the pre-shot routine brigade out in the first matches , the rest of us want to get our dinner before we get our breakfast


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't mind who I play with, Homer will be just fine as I'll have time to have a ciggy, a cup of tea, bowl of soup and chips and a shower during his pre shot routine.
		
Click to expand...

Corrected it for you


Click to expand...

Knob


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 16, 2011)

Just make sure we dont get all the pre-shot routine brigade out in the first matches , the rest of us want to get our dinner before we get our breakfast  

Click to expand...

Im part of the 'work out the yardage then pull the trigger' group, my pro says I should not try and force myself not to rush but take enough time without breaking my rhythm.

Just do not have me teeing off 1st infront of all the other 50 odd ppl


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2011)

Just make sure we dont get all the pre-shot routine brigade out in the first matches , the rest of us want to get our dinner before we get our breakfast  

Click to expand...

Im part of the 'work out the yardage then pull the trigger' group, my pro says I should not try and force myself not to rush but take enough time without breaking my rhythm.

Just do not have me teeing off 1st infront of all the other 50 odd ppl 

Click to expand...

Have a feeling you may come out of the hat last.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2011)

We could do with a "volunteer" to go out in the first group who doesn't mind helping out with the scorecards when they get in.
Saves a lot of faffing around that does


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't worry Rob its all under control.


----------



## TXL (Jan 17, 2011)

We could do with a "volunteer" to go out in the first group who doesn't mind helping out with the scorecards when they get in.
Saves a lot of faffing around that does


Click to expand...

Rob & Richard,  Sounds like you may have something sorted, but in case you haven't, I would be happy to bring my laptop with a spreadsheet to record scores and "calculate" all results. I could even publish then on here afterwards for all to see (bribes may be accepted!  )


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2011)

Rob & Richard,  Sounds like you may have something sorted, but in case you haven't, I would be happy to bring my laptop with a spreadsheet to record scores and "calculate" all results.
		
Click to expand...

A very nice gesture Anthony.

I'd rather you offered to play off 5 though


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2011)

We could do with a "volunteer" to go out in the first group who doesn't mind helping out with the scorecards when they get in.
Saves a lot of faffing around that does


Click to expand...

Rob & Richard,  Sounds like you may have something sorted, but in case you haven't, I would be happy to bring my laptop with a spreadsheet to record scores and "calculate" all results. I could even publish then on here afterwards for all to see (bribes may be accepted!  )
		
Click to expand...


Oh yes all results will need to be published . Name and shame all part of the game.


----------



## Swinger (Jan 17, 2011)

We could do with a "volunteer" to go out in the first group who doesn't mind helping out with the scorecards when they get in.
Saves a lot of faffing around that does


Click to expand...

Rob & Richard,  Sounds like you may have something sorted, but in case you haven't, I would be happy to bring my laptop with a spreadsheet to record scores and "calculate" all results. I could even publish then on here afterwards for all to see (bribes may be accepted!  )
		
Click to expand...


Oh yes all results will need to be published . Name and shame all part of the game. 

Click to expand...

Sounds like I better hit the range then.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 17, 2011)

Suggestions for prizes:
Most Flamboyant dress sense - Rick G 5/4, Murph 6/5
Biggest piss stain on light-coloured trousers
Most balls lost - I might excempt myself from this one given Cooden travails!
Most embarassing putting - apparently, above the hole on 18 you could go off the front and 50 yards back down the fairway!
Lowest score - name and shame!
Biggest number of blobs
Best score for a Ping player

Got my new Shotmiser yesterday and Blackmoor is now loaded - can't wait to use it for the first time - hopefully this Saturday, but we had a lot of rain last week and today it has been like a monsoon - the roads are floaded round by me.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Most embarassing putting - apparently, above the hole on 18 you could go off the front and 50 yards back down the fairway!
		
Click to expand...

You'll get knocked over in the rush from anyone I played at Beau with


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2011)

Already got a Seniors prize, so that would probably cover best ping player !

It does mean Seniors  will need to bring birth certificates to prove age (Bob,'Leftie and Smiffy don't need to worry, as i believe your ages  )


----------



## Redwood (Jan 18, 2011)

Richart,

Sorry, I'm going to have to duck out of this. Just got a medical appointment through this morning for that date. 

Redwood


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2011)

Richart,

Sorry, I'm going to have to duck out of this. Just got a medical appointment through this morning for that date. 

Redwood
		
Click to expand...

No problems Redwood. Hope all is ok.

Rich


----------



## znuffzz (Jan 18, 2011)

am really looking forward to this, booked holiday today from work.

only another 5 days to take before end of feb, so if anyones got any ideas for a game in feb let me know!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2011)

Managed to get a game in at Blackmoor yesterday with Rich, Leftie and JustOne.
You are going to love it!
Old, established course which was in beautiful condition bearing in mind the time of year and the weather we have had recently. The greens in particular were superb, immaculate condition and running true with lots of subtle borrows on them. I can imagine they will be quite "nippy" in the Summer...   
Quite a few of the holes favour a fade (if you're a right hander) but Leftie seemed to navigate his way round there pretty well, and he's not reknowned for being a "drawer" of the ball! A good batch of par 3's, all different lengths. Just a shame I play par 3's like a complete tosser.
Quite a few water hazards feature on the course, with a few ponds and ditches that you don't always see from the tee.
Lots of heather, which will be a lot thicker come June and some very clever bunkering. I only visited two bunkers, and whilst the sand was quite wet and heavy (to be expected) it was a nice consistency, not the "builders" type you find on some other courses I could mention!
The only thing you will need to watch out for is that some of the holes are quite close to each other so making sure you play the right one is a "must"...Rich had mentioned this before we teed off, and obviously was there to steer us in the right direction. But all of the holes are well signposted, you just have to make sure you read them!
Very welcoming clubhouse, with one of the nicest bacon sandwiches I've ever tasted. The Chilli con carne afterwards was quite tasty too, and James chips were great!
As I say, a very enjoyable course and one which I'm very much looking forward to playing again....

With Redwood unfortunately pulling out, latest attendance sheet looks like this...

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 REGION3
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SNEDS
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 SWINGER
    40 SEV112
    41 COOLHAND
    42 THE CROW
    43 ADEMAC
    44 GOLFMMAD
    45 FEARY
    46 SCIENCEBOY

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 21, 2011)

Great write-up Smiffy. Really looking forward to this. Confirmed the holiday off from work (along with the day for Beau Desert).


----------



## richart (Jan 21, 2011)

You didn't mention about not taking your trolley into the heather Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2011)

You didn't mention about not taking your trolley into the heather Rob.      

Click to expand...

I was only in it a little bit.
He didn't like that, did he?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry guys, can you take me off this one please if it doesn't cause any hassle?


----------



## Sneds (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry guys, can you take me off this one please if it doesn't cause any hassle?
		
Click to expand...

Me too unfortunately. I will be off it, even if it causes hassle.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry guys, can you take me off this one please if it doesn't cause any hassle?
		
Click to expand...

Me too unfortunately. I will be off it, even if it causes hassle.
		
Click to expand...

No problems at all lads. Sorry you can't now make it. Better to know now though than a day before the event...

Attendees sheet now looks like this.


*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 FEARY
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SCIENCEBOY
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 SWINGER
    40 SEV112
    41 COOLHAND
    42 THE CROW
    43 ADEMAC
    44 GOLFMMAD

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK*


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 8, 2011)

Smiffy.

I have a guest that is interested in coming.

He played the Ascot Spring meet last year and the GM Belfry trip. So isn't a complete stranger. He just doesn't 'get' this whole computor/forum thing!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 8, 2011)

Smiffy.

I have a guest that is interested in coming.

He played the Ascot Spring meet last year and the GM Belfry trip. So isn't a complete stranger. He just doesn't 'get' this whole computor/forum thing!
		
Click to expand...

Let me know his name Hapless and I'll add him to the list mate


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 9, 2011)

Smiffy.

I have a guest that is interested in coming.

He played the Ascot Spring meet last year and the GM Belfry trip. So isn't a complete stranger. He just doesn't 'get' this whole computor/forum thing!
		
Click to expand...

Let me know his name Hapless and I'll add him to the list mate


Click to expand...

Ian Dawson


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2011)

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 FEARY
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SCIENCEBOY
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 EASENGRACE
    35 JACETHEACE
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 SWINGER
    40 SEV112
    41 COOLHAND
    42 THE CROW
    43 ADEMAC
    44 GOLFMMAD
    45 IAN DAWSON

    POSSIBLES

    1 MASHIENIBLICK*


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2011)

The Club have got some new links with local B&B's and small hotels, and i will check them out shortly. Assuming they are up to scratch i will post details. As we are hopefully going to arrange games on the Sunday before and Tuesday afterwards, they could be useful for those travelling a good distance.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 9, 2011)

The Club have got some new links with local B&B's and small hotels, and i will check them out shortly. Assuming they are up to scratch i will post details. As we are hopefully going to arrange games on the Sunday before and Tuesday afterwards, they could be useful for those travelling a good distance.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Cyril


----------



## Robobum (Feb 16, 2011)

Googled for images of Blackmoor today during a quiet spell and got the following come up!!!!

Blimey Charlie!!! 

Not in leafy Hants surely!!!!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone driving there and back in't same day and swinging by Gloucester on their way and willing to pick me up? 

Just thinking it might be ideal to split travel costs if so. 

Cheers!


----------



## JustOne (Feb 16, 2011)

Googled for images of Blackmoor today during a quiet spell and got the following come up!!!!

Blimey Charlie!!! 

Not in leafy Hants surely!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

There's one left?  I thought the sharks had eaten them all!


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2011)

Googled for images of Blackmoor today during a quiet spell and got the following come up!!!!

Blimey Charlie!!! 

Not in leafy Hants surely!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


  That's why i try and stay well clear of the pond on the first.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 28, 2011)

Now looking like this....

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 MASHIENIBLICK
     5 MEDWAYJON
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 LIG
    30 SCIENCEBOY
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 GOLFMMAD
    35 IAN DAWSON
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 SWINGER
    40 SEV112
    41 COOLHAND
    42 THE CROW
    43 ADEMAC*


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*

might not get the time off but will ask to make up the numbers if required.
Its just a long way for 1 round of golf.


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*




			might not get the time off but will ask to make up the numbers if required.
Its just a long way for 1 round of golf.
		
Click to expand...

We will be playing on the Sunday and Tuesday if you can get the time off. Cheap accommodation at travel lodge in Liphook should also be available. Rich


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*

Unfortunately, somebody else has had to pull out so now looking like this...

*  DEFINITES

     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 MASHIENIBLICK
     5 THE CROW
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 ADEMAC
    30 SCIENCEBOY
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 GOLFMMAD
    35 IAN DAWSON
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 SWINGER
    40 SEV112
    41 COOLHAND*


----------



## FourPutt (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*

Any chance I can get in on this Smiffy?  Didn't realise this was so close to my location. 

If it's not too much trouble to add one more to the list, I can get the money to you in a couple of days?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*




			Any chance I can get in on this Smiffy?  Didn't realise this was so close to my location. 

If it's not too much trouble to add one more to the list, I can get the money to you in a couple of days?
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all.
Welcome aboard.




     1 RICHART
     2 SMIFFY
     3 SNELLY
     4 MASHIENIBLICK
     5 THE CROW
     6 CAPTGRAY
     7 LOSTTHEPLOT
     8 PIEMAN
     9 RICKG
    10 POKERJOKE
    11 RICHARD C
    12 SAWTOOTH
    13 LEFTIE
    14 SyR
    15 FULL THROTTLE
    16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF
    17 MURPHTHEMOG
    18 ROB2
    19 ODDSOCKS
    20 JUSTONE
    21 HAPLESSHACKER
    22 TXL
    23 HOMERJSIMPSON
    24 AZTECS27
    25 BOBMAC
    26 TEEGILRL
    27 FUNKYFRED
    28 ROBOBUM
    29 ADEMAC
    30 SCIENCEBOY
    31 MOONRAKER
    32 JAMMYDODGER
    33 ZNUFFZZ
    34 GOLFMMAD
    35 IAN DAWSON
    36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE
    37 IMURG
    38 PN-WOKINGHAM
    39 SWINGER
    40 SEV112
    41 COOLHAND
    42 FOURPUTT[/b]


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*

Attendees now looking like this...



* 
 1 RICHART      
 2 SMIFFY      
 3 SNELLY      
 4 MASHIENIBLICK      
 5 THE CROW      
 6 CAPTGRAY      
 7 LOSTTHEPLOT      
 8 PIEMAN      
 9 RICKG     
10 POKERJOKE     
11 RICHARD C     
12 SAWTOOTH     
13 LEFTIE     
14 SyR     
15 FULL THROTTLE     
16 GOLFANDMOREGOLF     
17 MURPHTHEMOG     
18 ROB2     
19 ODDSOCKS     
20 JUSTONE     
21 HAPLESSHACKER     
22 TXL     
23 HOMERJSIMPSON     
24 AZTECS27     
25 BOBMAC     
26 TEEGIRL     
27 FUNKYFRED     
28 ROBOBUM     
29 ADEMAC     
30 SCIENCEBOY     
31 MOONRAKER     
32 JAMMYDODGER     
33 ZNUFFZZ     
34 GOLFMMAD     
35 IAN DAWSON (MATE OF HAPLESSHACKER)    
36 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE     
37 IMURG     
38 PN-WOKINGHAM     
39 SWINGER     
40 SEV112     
41 COOLHAND     
42 FOURPUTT
43 JEREMY CAVE (G)
44 GEOFF REEVE (G)
45 LEE YATES (G)
*


----------



## bobmac (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*

Will sort out me and Jans at the weekens when she finds out about her new job. Anything to stop you nagging


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*




			Anything to stop you nagging   

Click to expand...

Wanna take the job on?


----------



## richart (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*

Just a bump for the Meet, in case there are any new members of the forum that would like to play. We have about 8 spaces left, for what promises to be a great day. Meet some of the stalwarts (oldies) of the forum, including Uncle Bob, Smiffy, Leftie, Homer, and many more who i don't want to upset. Anyone that wants to bring a guest let me know, as i am sure we can squeeze them in.

Rich


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*

Any spaces left for this? Might know a few lads who are interested if we need any to get the numbers up.


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*




			Any spaces left for this? Might know a few lads who are interested if we need any to get the numbers up.
		
Click to expand...

We have a couple of spaces available, but just about full. Max numbers 48 and we currently have 46 definites, including guests.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*







			Any spaces left for this? Might know a few lads who are interested if we need any to get the numbers up.
		
Click to expand...

We have a couple of spaces available, but just about full. Max numbers 48 and we currently have 46 definites, including guests.
		
Click to expand...

OK. I'll make enquiries. It will only be two guys anyway!


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*










			Any spaces left for this? Might know a few lads who are interested if we need any to get the numbers up.
		
Click to expand...

We have a couple of spaces available, but just about full. Max numbers 48 and we currently have 46 definites, including guests.
		
Click to expand...

OK. I'll make enquiries. It will only be two guys anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think you would have more than two mates.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*

oh can we bring guests, someone did ask me if he could come.


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*




			oh can we bring guests, someone did ask me if he could come.
		
Click to expand...

If you have someone who definitely wants to play let me know and i will do a reserve guest list. Can't guarantee a place at the moment, as we are still finalising numbers, but it is likely there will be a space.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*

ill find out for sure tonight


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*













			Any spaces left for this? Might know a few lads who are interested if we need any to get the numbers up.
		
Click to expand...

We have a couple of spaces available, but just about full. Max numbers 48 and we currently have 46 definites, including guests.
		
Click to expand...

OK. I'll make enquiries. It will only be two guys anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't think you would have more than two mates.  

Click to expand...

 It's true.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*

After cross referencing with the payments I have received, the latest attendees list is looking like this, so you can see at the moment we have 6 guests attending that I know about.
* 
 1 RICHART      
 2 SMIFFY      
 3 SNELLY      
 4 MASHIENIBLICK      
 5 THE CROW            
 6 LOSTTHEPLOT      
 7 PIEMAN      
 8 RICKG     
 9 POKERJOKE     
10 RICHARD C     
11 SAWTOOTH     
12 LEFTIE     
13 SyR     
14 FULL THROTTLE         
15 MURPHTHEMOG     
16 ROB2     
17 ODDSOCKS     
18 JUSTONE     
19 HAPLESSHACKER     
20 TXL     
21 HOMERJSIMPSON     
22 AZTECS27     
23 BOBMAC     
24 TEEGIRL     
25 FUNKYFRED     
26 SCIENCEBOY     
27 MOONRAKER     
28 JAMMYDODGER     
29 ZNUFFZZ     
30 GOLFMMAD     
31 IAN DAWSON (G)    
32 SNAPHOOKEDWEDGE     
33 IMURG     
34 PN-WOKINGHAM     
35 SWINGER     
36 SEV112     
37 COOLHAND     
38 JEREMY CAVE (G)
39 GEOFF REEVE (G)
40 LEE YATES (G)
41 ALAN BANNISTER (G)
42 GREG LINDLEY (G)*


----------



## EZprophet (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*







			oh can we bring guests, someone did ask me if he could come.
		
Click to expand...

If you have someone who definitely wants to play let me know and i will do a reserve guest list. Can't guarantee a place at the moment, as we are still finalising numbers, but it is likely there will be a space.
		
Click to expand...

It looks as if you guys might be full up but if you are doing a reserve list please put me on it as I'd love to play. 

I'm going to be in the area the night before anyway so can probably fill in at late notice if someone drops out at the last minute!


----------



## richart (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*










			oh can we bring guests, someone did ask me if he could come.
		
Click to expand...

If you have someone who definitely wants to play let me know and i will do a reserve guest list. Can't guarantee a place at the moment, as we are still finalising numbers, but it is likely there will be a space.
		
Click to expand...

It looks as if you guys might be full up but if you are doing a reserve list please put me on it as I'd love to play. 

I'm going to be in the area the night before anyway so can probably fill in at late notice if someone drops out at the last minute!
		
Click to expand...


I have got a space, so if you would definitely like to play, please pm with your 'real name' and handicap. The draw will be made shortly.

Rich


----------



## EZprophet (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*













			oh can we bring guests, someone did ask me if he could come.
		
Click to expand...

If you have someone who definitely wants to play let me know and i will do a reserve guest list. Can't guarantee a place at the moment, as we are still finalising numbers, but it is likely there will be a space.
		
Click to expand...

It looks as if you guys might be full up but if you are doing a reserve list please put me on it as I'd love to play. 

I'm going to be in the area the night before anyway so can probably fill in at late notice if someone drops out at the last minute!
		
Click to expand...


I have got a space, so if you would definitely like to play, please pm with your 'real name' and handicap. The draw will be made shortly.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

PM sent. Cheers mate.


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Blackmoor Meet Monday 27th June 2011*

About to do the draw, but we have 43 players. One more would make the numbers perfect. Anyone out there want to play, or anyone want to bring a guest. I will do the draw with one free space, and hope to fill it. First come first served.


----------

